# New to the stable 1936 Doublebar Roadster.



## larock65 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just added this nice original paint and chrome Doublebar Roadster to my collection. 
This is a really great riding bike for sure!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh man thats a sweet lookin roadster!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2015)

Love those Frames. Killer bike .


----------



## Oldben (Nov 22, 2015)

I love this bike. Congrats!


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 22, 2015)

Money well spent, dude.  Money well spent.
The prop ornament is killer.  First one of those I've seen.  So detailed!
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice bike.  One of these in this same color popped up on CL here in the valley a few months ago and I missed it by minutes.


----------



## larock65 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words!
Really need to say thanks again to Amanda for doing our trade!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2015)

larock65 said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> Really need to say thanks again to Amanda for doing our trade!




So that beauty came from Arizona, the no rust state?   Super nice ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2015)

Amanda is great to deal with, and looks to have some killer bikes as well.


----------



## super dave (Nov 24, 2015)

I want! Beautiful bike.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice! That is one classy looking bike! Joe


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 25, 2015)

Great score bro !!! I wish I never let it go !!!!!


----------



## spoker (Nov 25, 2015)

great license plate


----------



## laid55 (Nov 27, 2015)

sweet Man! what did You trade?!


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 27, 2015)

like the prop

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk and my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Nov 27, 2015)

laid55 said:


> sweet Man! what did You trade?!




Amanda got my pair of Ivers.
I got this and some cash.


----------

